# salty dog



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Hi all   !!!

Anyone hear anything about these new poly salty dog spreaders...I'm thinking they may not be that good...but the thing that is interesting is they only weigh about 400 lbs....this would be an advantage to the 1000 lb vbox

Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I saw those last year at the local dealership. Looked interesting, especially for people using a smaller truck than a one-ton.

I don't recall ever hearing of anyone buying one.

I'd say if you did, treat it like what it is--a light-duty spreader. You can bet that the plastic gets more brittle in the cold like every other plastic item, so keep the loader away from it!


----------



## snowtime (Jul 6, 2005)

I was at a SIMA training seminar and the guy running it said he had like 4 and they were great spreaders. They're definitely not light duty - the plastic they use is pretty thick and doesn't get brittle in the cold.

They must not be a direct replacement for the old-fashioned V-boxes as the company that makes the Salt Dogg still makes the bigger spreaders.

I haven't bought one yet, but I'm thinking about it.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

We have been using 600lb "Plastic" spreaders for years and never had any problems with the plastic being brittle. I would figure the larger Salty Dog ones would be just as good or better! purplebou


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

We are running them and love the them. You can control both the auger and the spinner. Plan on buying a few more this winter. I have seen pricing around $3,000.

Good Luck


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Mike Nelson said:


> We are running them and love the them. You can control both the auger and the spinner. Plan on buying a few more this winter. I have seen pricing around $3,000.
> 
> Good Luck


Interesting. How many years have you run them, Mike? I was considering one last year but elected to buy a used Flink. I figure it's good for a couple years, but maybe by then I'll be in a position to afford a new one.

I liked the lighter weight, not that my truck has a problem, but that I could possibly put one on my short-box half-ton for smaller, tighter jobs.

I'd still hate to see one get hit by a loader though. Late nights, drivers who are tired, and heavy equipment don't make a good combination with plastic anything in the cold.

Mike, have any of yours been hit? That was my biggest fear of purchasing one, was durability in the cold.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Last year is the there first year. I was a little skeptical at first, but they proved me wrong. Another nice feature is that you can remove the chute to haul a trailer.

Hitting it really would be the furthest thing from my mind. Yes everybody makes mistakes, but remember this is plastic composite, so it should bounce back.

We run other electric salters Harder and Downeaster which are nice,but they don't have duel controls. This is there best feature. 

We had one in each truck, a diesel and a gas. Never had a problem with the electrical in either. Comes with all the wiring for easy installation or have the dealer do it.

Good Luck,


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Low weight, won't rust, not a bad price. Sounds good to me.


----------

